# Gestion des utilisateurs et des partage sur la time capsule



## roms.nc (26 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai mis une time capsule 1 To sur un réseau entièrement composé d'imac 20" (6 au total).

J'ai dans le dossier DATA de la time capsule un dossier "Partage" accessible depuis tout les imacs.

J'ai configuré ma borne avec accès via mot de passe time capsule.

je souhaiterais créer des dossiers persos par utilisateur uniquement accessible depuis cet utilisateur en plus du dossier commun.

Aujourd'hui, je crée un dossier appellé "Linda", je lis les informations dans les autorisations, il y a deux fois inconnu et une fois everyone, les 3 sont en lecture et écriture, j'essaye de les mettre sans accès, et de rajouter une utilisateur en cliquant sur le + il ouvre une mini fenetre ou il demande un nom d'user, puis de cocher "utilisateur" ou "groupe", je laisse User et rentre le nom d'user de la session et il me réponds invalide, et cela avec n'importe quel nom d'user de mon réseau.

Je me dit qu'il faudrait peut être reconfigurer la borne Airport en choissant accès via "comptes utilisateur" au lieu de via "mot de passe time capsule", mais il me dit que je perdrais toute mes données, donc avant de relancer un transfert sur un des postes (12 Go en 8 heures via le wifi), j'aimerais être sûr que cela résolvera mon problème.

Bref, commenty gérer les users avec la time capsule et la possibilité de partager ou non avec d'autres user des dossiers et bien entendu pouvoir partager avec certains mais pas d'autres.

Merci d'avance à tous.

Dans l'attente de vous lire, je vous souhaite une excellente journée

Cordialement

Romain


----------



## roms.nc (27 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

Bon aujourd'hui, j'ai passé ma time capsule en partage avec accès via compte users (login plus mot de passe).
j'ai créé des compte pour chacun de mes imac en reprenant le même login et mdp que les comptes mac os x pour faire plus simple. 

J'ai du remettre l'ensemble des données, car le fait de bascule en mode comptes utilisateur au lieu d'accès avec mot de passe à la time capsule à rendu toutes les données inaccessibles.

lorsque je me connecte à ma time Capsule, j'ai donc besoin du login et mdp (on peut cocher garde le mot de passe pour que cela se connecte automatiquement ensuite).

Par exemple, je suis l'utilisateur "imac1"
je clique sur time casule, m'identifie s'y nécessaire et la le finder m'affiche deux dossier, le "DATA" accessible à tout le monde et créé un second dossier à la racine de Time Capsule un dossier"imac1"). je suis donc le seul à pouvoir y accéder.
pareil avec imac 2 etc... et ce pour chacuns des utilisateurs.

Par contre mon problème reste entier, à savoir, c'est soit je partage avec tout le monde un dossier, soit avec personnes.

si je crée un dossier à l'intérieur du dossier "DATA" (créé par TC à l'origine), et que je clique droit dessus (ou ctrl-clic) et je fais "lire les informations" , puis "partage et permissions", il y a "inconnu"inconnu", "staff", "everyone" utilisateurs lorsque je clique sur plus, il ne reconnait aucun de mes users inscrit à la time machine (étant les mêmes que mes user des comptes mac os x).

Alors que je souhaiterais que telle et telle personnes ait accès au dossiers mais pas d'autres etc.. comme dans un dossier partagés sur ma machine, où je peux dans les préf systeme rajoute des dossiers à partagé en choisissant les autorisations de chaque utilisateurs avec qui je partage ou non ce dossier.

Si quelqu'un à une idée me permettant d'avancer, cela m'aiderait grandement.

Merci


----------



## ninours (4 Février 2012)

roms.nc a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Bon aujourd'hui, j'ai passé ma time capsule en partage avec accès via compte users (login plus mot de passe).
> j'ai créé des compte pour chacun de mes imac en reprenant le même login et mdp que les comptes mac os x pour faire plus simple.
> ...



je deterre ce post
Car c'est absolument ingérable d'administrer sur une TimeCapsule
Une idée?


----------

